# What riding level am i?



## horselover02345 (26 January 2016)

I ride a 14.3hh cob mare,and a few others from time to time.I have been riding since November 2013 and February 2014 with my school(my dad is the headteacher), then in June 2014 i started riding where i am now, in august i rode the horse i ride now for the first time by myself.  I ride without a leader even on the difficult horses, i can walk, i can do a good posting trot i don't bump around (still working on the sitting trot), canter, figure of eight, walk, trot and canter over a pole(learning to jump soon), i can do a 20 meter circle at all gaits, i can change the rein in walk and trot.  I don't ride the kind of green horse yet, as it isn't in the class that i ride in.I know what diagonals and leads are.  Most of the horses that were there before the new owner came are not aloud to jump so that's why i haven't started properly.  I also tack up by myself and catch the safer horses.  I know about horse breeds and disciplines.  i'm still working on detecting colic and lamenitis, i was doing well on addressing lame horses as one horse was mostly always lame.  I want to know what level of riding ability i'm at...


----------



## 9tails (26 January 2016)

You're a beginner in the wider world of horses, but for a riding school you could attempt the intermediate class.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 January 2016)

Perhaps it would help you OP if someone who knows more than I do about BHS exams and Pony Club tests would come on here and give you a rough'ish assessment of where you are in the grand scheme of things?

As an aside, I've been riding since I was seven years old; and have (with a few gaps) owned my own pony/horse ever since I was thirteen, but if I am honest with myself I would still class my own riding ability as "intermediate"........ at best  I'm just a happy hacker, and content to be that, and have always sought out uncomplicated horses (apart from the quirky little git I've got at the moment  ).


----------



## Shay (28 January 2016)

Pony club test wise - no higher than D test level.  Anything above that you have to be able to jump.  You might be able to do the BHS Horse Owner's certificate and a couple of the early modules for the progressive tests.  But to complete the progressives and / or stage 1 again you have to be able to jump.  I would have put your standard as beginner.  Have you thought of joining a pony club branch or center?


----------



## Starzaan (28 January 2016)

If I was to put you into a group in the riding school I teach at, based just on what you have written here, I would put you in the beginner group.


----------



## millikins (28 January 2016)

You sound novicey but also bright, keen to learn and very self aware which is a great attitude, I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## [59668] (28 January 2016)

millikins said:



			You sound novicey but also bright, keen to learn and very self aware which is a great attitude, I'm sure you'll do well.
		
Click to expand...

This   read as much as you can and learn from watching and listening and helping as much as you can also.


----------



## xgemmax (28 January 2016)

Beginner/Novice


----------



## rachk89 (28 January 2016)

Beginner/novice like others. Horses in a riding school are never difficult just opinionated. They can be lazy and stubborn but very rarely actually dangerous.

Just keep learning and riding you have the enthusiasm. Doesn't matter what level you are at.


----------



## horselover02345 (28 January 2016)

well, i ride the same horse every week but i sometimes get a free ride if you get there before 8:45, so i sometimes ride a pain of a pony called Rosie, she would canter instead of trot, attack other horses etc, when i started to learn to canter she jumped into canter on the wrong lead to throw me off.  I can't do and BHS tests, my parent's wouldn't pay for it.
I did think of joining a pony club, i visited a place that does it but they are really expensive.  I do Junior riding  club where i ride its a bit like pony club, they teach you grooming and how to clean tack, different types of tack, etc


----------



## alainax (28 January 2016)

It is an interesting questions, as it is so subjective on what people think of the terms. 

I have been riding, owning and competing for 20 years. I am having dressage lessons with a top instructor, and she asked me to fill out an insurance form. 

The question arose - " I consider myself to be... " - A complete beginner - Beginner - Novice - Intermediate - Advanced. 

Advanced to me is people out competing at medium+ level dressage or the equivalent in other disciplines.I chose intermediate. Here are the next questions...

Can you ride at walk? Trot with stirrups? Trot without stirrups? Canter? Hack? Jump over 50cm? Jump over 75cm? Jump cross country? 

I then felt a bit silly for ticking intermediate! But just shows how it can vary so much depending on the perspective.


----------



## Tnavas (30 January 2016)

I would put you at D+ flat, but beginner jumping. 

I'm very concerned that you appear to have been riding for some time but with little progress. 

I'm  Pony Club B examiner and also have owned a riding school, after 6 months of 1hr weekly roundup lessons I would be very dissapointed in my instructors ability if you were not learning to jump.

I would be looking at a different school.


----------



## horselover02345 (30 January 2016)

Tnavas said:



			I would put you at D+ flat, but beginner jumping. 

I'm very concerned that you appear to have been riding for some time but with little progress. 

I'm  Pony Club B examiner and also have owned a riding school, after 6 months of 1hr weekly roundup lessons I would be very dissapointed in my instructors ability if you were not learning to jump.

I would be looking at a different school.
		
Click to expand...

My dad didn't use to have money to keep me going each week and have for the last 8 weeks not missed lessons.  Also, the class is a public class and people are joining who are beginner, today the instructor split up the class so new riders are in the lower class, i'm in the highest class, also the horse i ride i found out is blind in one eye.  I have 3 instructors now, one only works during the week. 
The previous owner and instructor only did flat so i would of learnt ground poles, etc before if the instructor let us.
I don't want to look for a different school because:
1. I love the horses there, they are really friendly (most of them).
2. All the other riding schools near me are either, have a waiting list for 2 years, or are really expensive.
Also my group are probably jumping in spring.


----------



## horselover02345 (30 January 2016)

alainax said:



			It is an interesting questions, as it is so subjective on what people think of the terms. 

I have been riding, owning and competing for 20 years. I am having dressage lessons with a top instructor, and she asked me to fill out an insurance form. 

The question arose - " I consider myself to be... " - A complete beginner - Beginner - Novice - Intermediate - Advanced. 

Advanced to me is people out competing at medium+ level dressage or the equivalent in other disciplines.I chose intermediate. Here are the next questions...

Can you ride at walk? Trot with stirrups? Trot without stirrups? Canter? Hack? Jump over 50cm? Jump over 75cm? Jump cross country? 

I then felt a bit silly for ticking intermediate! But just shows how it can vary so much depending on the perspective.
		
Click to expand...

On the application for my riding school it said the same thing, with a riding assessment at the bottom.  I told my dad to tick the trotting with stirrups, without stirrups and canter,walk.  My dad put me as beginner


----------



## horselover02345 (30 January 2016)

I would send a video of me riding but i'm not aloud.


----------



## emmad96 (31 January 2016)

Personally, I would put you at beginner.  And I agree with a previous poster about how long it has taken you to get to where you are now.  I started having 'proper' lessons when I was 10 and I think they led me for my first trot, but that was it.  Why did you stay on a lead for so long?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (31 January 2016)

OP, well done for getting where you are so far 
Now the RS has said you are ready to begin jumping, have they taught you 'diagonals' in trot? Also cantering on the correct leg?
Both of these are fundamental, as they help you to ride with more balance together with the horse in an arena.
If not, then do a bit of reasearch on the internet (am happy to help via PM) and then ask your instructor(s) to learn.
If they haven't yet taught you at least to ride on the correct diagonal in trot, then I definately would put you as a beginner as this is something I would have been teaching by lessons 6-8 if on a 1-1 basis.

Edited: I have just re-read your 1st post, you say you know your diagonals and canter leads, but can you 'do' them all the time without thinking about it?
Sitting trot is also something to be established, as you will know that if you are asked to do this and you bounce, the horse is going to feel every movement through his back.

Enjoy your riding tho, its a lot of learning but fun too


----------



## sarcasm_queen (31 January 2016)

They're going to start letting you jump :S. In the nicest possible way, you don't really sound ready (unless by 'jumping' they mean trotting poles). 
Well done for sticking with it though.


----------



## Tnavas (31 January 2016)

sarcasm_queen said:



			They're going to start letting you jump :S. In the nicest possible way, you don't really sound ready (unless by 'jumping' they mean trotting poles). 
Well done for sticking with it though.
		
Click to expand...

If she can canter a 20m circle then she's ready to begin jumping, and not just poles on the ground


----------



## horselover02345 (31 January 2016)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			OP, well done for getting where you are so far 
Now the RS has said you are ready to begin jumping, have they taught you 'diagonals' in trot? Also cantering on the correct leg?
Both of these are fundamental, as they help you to ride with more balance together with the horse in an arena.
If not, then do a bit of reasearch on the internet (am happy to help via PM) and then ask your instructor(s) to learn.
If they haven't yet taught you at least to ride on the correct diagonal in trot, then I definately would put you as a beginner as this is something I would have been teaching by lessons 6-8 if on a 1-1 basis.

Edited: I have just re-read your 1st post, you say you know your diagonals and canter leads, but can you 'do' them all the time without thinking about it?
Sitting trot is also something to be established, as you will know that if you are asked to do this and you bounce, the horse is going to feel every movement through his back.

Enjoy your riding tho, its a lot of learning but fun too 

Click to expand...

They have already taught me to ride on the correct diagonal.  I also know about leads in canter as i watch my friend ride in a advanced flat lesson, there is a greenish horse called Willow and he always goes on the wrong canter lead.  I can do sitting trot.  Also, i only ride one gelding, i always ride mares because they are the only ones my size besides that one gelding.


----------



## horselover02345 (31 January 2016)

Tnavas said:



			If she can canter a 20m circle then she's ready to begin jumping, and not just poles on the ground
		
Click to expand...

I feel i can canter a 20m circle but there are alot of riders in my lesson so i don't think they will let me in case i crash into the other ponies.


----------



## horselover02345 (31 January 2016)

At the first riding school we were complete beginner so we had a lead.  I rode Alice (my JRC horse) for the first time by myself in august with someone in the middle checking on me.  But i could only control Alice as, Rosie attacks other horses, selika is not the best horse to learn to ride by yourself on, tuttie will go into a really fast trot when the leader lets go and tilt has a slow reaction to stopping and turning.  I started riding completly by myself with all the horses in October.  Also the leaders stand next to the horses and let me do all the work while they walk with the horse.  Also for my first trot at the stable i ride at now i held onto the saddle because thats what we did at the first one but on the second trot i did it by myself.


----------



## Starzaan (31 January 2016)

When I'm teaching a complete beginner from scratch I aim to have them OFF the lunge rein by the end of their first half hour. We do obviously continue to do a bit on the lunge after that, but the majority of the time they are not let or lunged. 

I am curious to know why your riding school is still having people walking with the horses. If I still need to walk alongside the horse I will not allow the child I am teaching to move into a group.


----------



## horselover02345 (31 January 2016)

Also Alice is blind in one eye, i don't know what its called but she has a blue splodge in her eye.  She use to have a mask on so the dust didn't get in her eyes while riding.  My instructor said i ride her well considering that she is half blind, we were doing weaving and on the second run i had to be used as the example because i we didn't miss any or go too far out.  Also the stables don't use lunge reins or lead ropes, the leader holds the noseband or the halter(if the horse has a western bridle they put a headcollar on before the bridle.  The instructor comes to each rider to help them improve like a private, but if it is a big lesson the leaders who are also riders will help.


----------



## horselover02345 (31 January 2016)

The school have a option for private lessons which are in the week then there are public lessons in the weekend which anyone can join.  I do the weekend afternoon which is stable management and riding, for the weekend afternoon you have to have ridden before to join.  Some of the horses are a bit...wierd,  two of them turn around and bite the horse behind, some kick, etc.


----------



## Tnavas (31 January 2016)

horselover02345 - This is not a good riding school

You seriously need to consider going to another school, check the school out first - preferably one where the instructors are qualified and the school is registered either with BHS (British Horse Society) or ABRS (The Association of British Riding Schools).

I've been teaching since the mid 70's and had my own riding school for 10 years. My beginners go on the lunge for 30mins initially for the first 5 lessons - they learn to sit correctly, learn and practise the aids to slow down and halt, walk and trot on. They practise turning the horse while still on the lunge and when they can rise to the trot, usually by the end of second or third lesson are allowed off the lunge.

After 10 half hour private lessons they have had several canters and are confident to join a group with riders of similar ability and age.

All of our riders work without stirrups and start their canters without them - they don't bounce without stirrups and if taught to hold the reins in the outside hand and the saddle correctly with the inside hand canter very confidently.

For those throwing their hands up in horror - the schools 'falling off' rate is extremely low! 

Generally after riding for 6 months they canter with confidence - and start learning to jump - inititally trotting poles in jumping position - stirrups shorter, folded from the hips, shoulders forming a vertical line with knee and toe. 

To have someone walking beside you after so long either tells me they cannot trust the horses or are so cautious they don't want you progressing.I know you love the horses you currently are with - but if you are as horse mad as you come across you will love all others as much.

Get dad to book lessons with each of the other schools around your area - preferably you need to have a lesson weekly but a fortnightly lesson at a better school will progress you far faster than a weekly at your current school. I learnt at a bad school,I was a young teenager who had no idea that BHS schools or qualified instructors existed, when I finally went to a better school, I learnt sooo much so fast it was worth the extra distance I cycled to get there. 

This is the link to The Association of British Riding Schools, they have a list of places to ride http://www.abrs-info.org/
This is the link to The British Horse Society that also have lists of places to ride http://www.bhs.org.uk/

I hope you will look for somewhere that can help you to learn and progress.


----------



## horselover02345 (31 January 2016)

Well actually the school is registered with BHS but they are now under a different name, the owner said 2 weeks ago that we are behind and everyone should be riding by them self.  You can ride the horses by yourself but there are 3 new riders and they ride pebbles, tivvy and archie, archie is fine by himself, if the rider can sit a buck then they can ride pebbles by themself and Tivvy does sharp turns and attacks other horses.  I don't just love the horses here, i prefer it there, i've been to every other riding school in my area and viewed the lessons, they do the same thing as my riding school even though the riders could ride on their own.  We are short on money and the others are really expensive.  My instructor is a proper instructor but she came only 2 weeks ago.  They now only walk with the horses if they can't control a trot or riding Willow the greenish pony, or Layla who jumps around sometimes.  They have all the leaders in the middle just checking on the riders.  In the holidays i help out there and on Saturdays.  If you saw me riding before and after you would understand but i have progressed more since the owner and first instructor left.  We never did circles with her,or poles or cones.  I also had one semi private with my friend and a advanced lesson on a Wednesday with 2 of my friends.
I find it kind of rude that you say its a 'bad school' they are undergoing some changes and you have also never seen me ride and its also hard to remember everything i've done in riding.


----------



## JFTDWS (31 January 2016)

Horselover, this sounds like an absolute recipe for disaster.  If the horses are genuinely as you describe, the thought of beginners in large groups in a confined space is pretty terrifying.  You don't see that because you simply don't know how badly it could go wrong.  Leaders holding nosebands was considered a massive Health and Safety issue way back in the distant past when I used to help at a (fairly dodgy) RS - and certainly was not condoned by the BHS.  You may not want to hear this, but you should understand that many of the posters on this forum are massively more experienced with horses than you, and alarm bells are ringing for a reason.


----------



## Tnavas (31 January 2016)

horselover02345 said:



			Well actually the school is registered with BHS but they are now under a different name, the owner said 2 weeks ago that we are behind and everyone should be riding by them self.  You can ride the horses by yourself but there are 3 new riders and they ride pebbles, tivvy and archie, archie is fine by himself, if the rider can sit a buck then they can ride pebbles by themself and Tivvy does sharp turns and attacks other horses.  I don't just love the horses here, i prefer it there, i've been to every other riding school in my area and viewed the lessons, they do the same thing as my riding school even though the riders could ride on their own.  We are short on money and the others are really expensive.  My instructor is a proper instructor but she came only 2 weeks ago.  They now only walk with the horses if they can't control a trot or riding Willow the greenish pony, or Layla who jumps around sometimes.  They have all the leaders in the middle just checking on the riders.  In the holidays i help out there and on Saturdays.  If you saw me riding before and after you would understand but i have progressed more since the owner and first instructor left.  We never did circles with her,or poles or cones.  I also had one semi private with my friend and a advanced lesson on a Wednesday with 2 of my friends.
I find it kind of rude that you say its a 'bad school' they are undergoing some changes and you have also never seen me ride and its also hard to remember everything i've done in riding.
		
Click to expand...

What you were describing in your earlier post left me feeling that you were not being taught well at all. Now I am under the impression that the school is under new management and from your last post it sounds as if an improvement is in place. 

As I said earlier, I began teaching in the 70's and worked with horses the majority of the time since. I examine for Pony Club and have produced riders who have ridden for NZ. I've taught hundreds of beginner riders and know my stuff.

Hopefully this new instructor will get you going and progress


----------



## horselover02345 (31 January 2016)

They are making changes slowly, 3 livery horses left so they are getting new horses, They have a foal called Oliver and a 3 yearold stallion called Percy who i think hey are going to geld because he tries to mount every mare in site and only experienced workers are aloud near them.  I think they may replace some of the bad horses but they know that the riders love the horses so they are bringing in the new horses instead of the bad ones so they get to know them if they take the others away.  They have another barn somewhere so the horses may go there.  The previous owner doesn't want us to jump her horses besides the shetland called Anton, willow and i think Tivvy.  Now the new owner has brought her horses i can jump Bentley a Full cob Gelding.  There was a meeting yesterday but i missed most of it because i was trying to get Alice to co-operate with picking up her back feet.  They said something about Rosie having artheritis in her shoulder due to not being ridden properly, e.g no pole work or gridwork.


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (31 January 2016)

"They have a foal called Oliver and a 3 yearold stallion called Percy who i think hey are going to geld because he tries to mount every mare in site and only experienced workers are aloud near them."
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...t-riding-level-am-i/page3#zUeDektVl27Ojzk3.99

no way ... this thread is a joke, it must be ... this can't be a proper riding school ... it's a disaster in the making!  Novice riders shouldn't be struggling to get riding school horses to pick their feet up either.  

And the word you are looking for is 'allowed' not 'aloud'.

OP, if this truly is your riding school then take the advice of the experienced horse folk on here and find yourself a better establishment.  Health and safety, not to mention welfare issues, abound in what you have written.


----------



## JFTDWS (31 January 2016)

alliwantforchristmas said:



			... this can't be a proper riding school ...
		
Click to expand...

I wish I had your faith :eek3:


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (31 January 2016)

JFTD said:



			I wish I had your faith :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

Gawd ... don't say that ... I've worked in two in the south Wales valleys, but they were never as bad as this!  This reminds me of the first place I ever went to when I was 10 (and we are going back some now) - rides taken out by the owner on his nutty stallion, horses taking off left, right and centre on the tracks through the woods and tacking up being a death defying exercise with about 20 horses packed into a barn and kids with saddles and bridles wading through knee high muck and straw before riding!


----------



## JFTDWS (31 January 2016)

I know of a few very dodgy places - fortunately the one I learnt at when I was 10 is no more! - although possibly not so extreme as this sounds.  But I'm generally of the opinion that there's always someone out there doing something even more unbelievably stupid than I consider possible...


----------



## horselover02345 (31 January 2016)

Im not saying this in a rude way.  Horses have a my of there own, just because they are trained doesn't mean they will be perfect.  She will pick up her foot but barely, she i a cob and i think she finds it hard to balance when i pick up her back hoof(bare in mind her feet are giant).  Like i said the stables are undergoing changes, my welfare is not at risk.
It is a proper riding establishment, people who DON'T work at the stables are only allowed to see the front yard horses which are friendly.  Just because they have a foal and stallion doesn't mean its not a proper riding school.  They are training Percy like how they trained willow.  Its also my choice if i want to find a new riding school but it isn't a option.


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (31 January 2016)

JFTD said:



			I know of a few very dodgy places - fortunately the one I learnt at when I was 10 is no more! - although possibly not so extreme as this sounds.  But I'm generally of the opinion that there's always someone out there doing something even more unbelievably stupid than I consider possible...
		
Click to expand...

lol, well, I guess that's a realistic outlook!  I must be naive - with all the health and safety rules out there and insurance so high I thought riding schools had to be a lot more careful these days ...


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (31 January 2016)

horselover02345 said:



			Im not saying this in a rude way.  Horses have a my of there own, just because they are trained doesn't mean they will be perfect.  She will pick up her foot but barely, she i a cob and i think she finds it hard to balance when i pick up her back hoof(bare in mind her feet are giant).  Like i said the stables are undergoing changes, my welfare is not at risk.
It is a proper riding establishment, people who DON'T work at the stables are only allowed to see the front yard horses which are friendly.  Just because they have a foal and stallion doesn't mean its not a proper riding school.  They are training Percy like how they trained willow.  Its also my choice if i want to find a new riding school but it isn't a option.
		
Click to expand...

ok, OP, sorry ... they do have a mind of their own, and they are not perfect, you are right - and many times you will learn more from the ones that are 'less than perfect'.  But horses that attack others, or buck, or are 'green' are not really suitable for novices, and a stallion trying to mount every mare in sight does not paint a great picture of your school.  I appreciate when money is tight - we were always skint when I was a kid and I was happy to get to ride anything, no matter how unsuitable.  I hope your new instructor sorts the place out and you progress as you obviously want to.


----------



## horselover02345 (31 January 2016)

alliwantforchristmas said:



			lol, well, I guess that's a realistic outlook!  I must be naive - with all the health and safety rules out there and insurance so high I thought riding schools had to be a lot more careful these days ...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if i'm sounding rude, its just that the pony that i use to ride there has a pelvis and back problem and is at Physio.  Tivvy is good kind of, he won't kick you or bite etc.  I f pebbles is in front of you you have to be quite far away or they will put her at the back of the ride.  Also the application says, if i remember ' the riding school is not reponsible for any damage done, horse riding is and will remain a dangerous sport' then you give consent, etc

Willow is green but not that green if you get what i mean, he will move if you put a block near him and he canters on the wrong lead.  He is almost as good as a fully trained horse but has barely any downfalls.  The stallion is always kept in the stall whenever non workers are there and most horses are in the pasture during the week.


----------



## JFTDWS (31 January 2016)

alliwantforchristmas said:



			ok, OP, sorry ... they do have a mind of their own, and they are not perfect, you are right - and many times you will learn more from the ones that are 'less than perfect'.  But horses that attack others, or buck, or are 'green' are not really suitable for novices, and a stallion trying to mount every mare in sight does not paint a great picture of your school.  I appreciate when money is tight - we were always skint when I was a kid and I was happy to get to ride anything, no matter how unsuitable.  I hope your new instructor sorts the place out and you progress as you obviously want to.
		
Click to expand...

I remember a few naughty buckers at the (less than stellar) RS I learnt at nearly 20 years ago - but nothing that would attack other horses, and they were pretty careful about the few that were known to throw the occasional kick.  None of us are daft enough to think horses are machines, but a well trained horse is so far removed from the OP's description.  It's a massive issue, I think, in this country, that many people don't really get to ride properly trained animals in RS environments.


----------



## millikins (1 February 2016)

Op, are you in the UK? Just wondering as "posting trot" kept in a "barn" when not at "pasture" are not the most usual way of describing horse care here. In which case all us talking about H&S, BHS and Pony Club is probably of no help.


----------



## JFTDWS (1 February 2016)

millikins said:



			Op, are you in the UK? Just wondering as "posting trot" kept in a "barn" when not at "pasture" are not the most usual way of describing horse care here. In which case all us talking about H&S, BHS and Pony Club is probably of no help.
		
Click to expand...

It's a teenage horsey internet thing, all these Americanisms.  The OP is in London: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ng-School-London-SE12&p=13128122#post13128122


Five minutes on fb has unearthed a number of photos of children being led on lead reins (properly, not by the noseband), so I'm not sure they'd be over-whelmed with the publicity they're getting on this thread...  That said, their group sizes are very large for a school of that size, and the surface is making me cringe.  Oh well.


----------



## millikins (1 February 2016)

Ah thanks JFTD  Have to say that RS looks almost identical to my most local one in Surrey, not great but not awful either.


----------



## JFTDWS (1 February 2016)

millikins said:



			Ah thanks JFTD  Have to say that RS looks almost identical to my most local one in Surrey, not great but not awful either.
		
Click to expand...

I'm intrigued by how cheap their lessons are for London.  That concerns me a little, but it doesn't look in any way as awful as the OP's posts suggest!


----------



## Michen (1 February 2016)

Diffucult does not necessarily mean dangerous.  There were certainly difficult horses at both riding schools I learnt to ride at! 



rachk89 said:



			Beginner/novice like others. Horses in a riding school are never difficult just opinionated. They can be lazy and stubborn but very rarely actually dangerous.

Just keep learning and riding you have the enthusiasm. Doesn't matter what level you are at.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## horselover02345 (1 February 2016)

JFTD said:



			It's a teenage horsey internet thing, all these Americanisms.  The OP is in London: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ng-School-London-SE12&p=13128122#post13128122


Five minutes on fb has unearthed a number of photos of children being led on lead reins (properly, not by the noseband), so I'm not sure they'd be over-whelmed with the publicity they're getting on this thread...  That said, their group sizes are very large for a school of that size, and the surface is making me cringe.  Oh well.
		
Click to expand...

Yh i hate the flooring too it always gets in my eyes, don't know if they are resurfacing or not.  The little girl on the little piebald on the lead rein doesn't belong to the school, they are livery owners but some of the school horses are put on lead reins.   The skewbald with the long mane, she was new and they put newbies on lead for a few weeks, i don't know why.


----------



## horselover02345 (1 February 2016)

Michen said:



			Diffucult does not necessarily mean dangerous.  There were certainly difficult horses at both riding schools I learnt to ride at!
		
Click to expand...

Don't know why its so cheap, its not central london which is about £90 for a lesson.  The first riding school was £7 for half an hour, i do understand their reason as they are a charity.


----------



## horselover02345 (1 February 2016)

millikins said:



			Op, are you in the UK? Just wondering as "posting trot" kept in a "barn" when not at "pasture" are not the most usual way of describing horse care here. In which case all us talking about H&S, BHS and Pony Club is probably of no help.
		
Click to expand...

I am in London, its just i say the stuff in all the ways because i research on English and American sites.  I sometimes say fields.  I don't know why i call it a barn as its a outdoor yard.  Posting trot, rising trot, its not really any different its just different ways of saying the same thing.


----------



## gnubee (2 February 2016)

All the terrible things on this thread that people dont believe are still happening in riding schools definitely are. Ive been to the ones that breed their lame horses to a colt they "rescued" from market, the ones where anyone riding a certain horse gets spurs and/ or draw reins regardless of their ability, been instructed that I must lead a horse with 2 fingers through the nose band rather than by the reins (and also just asked to hold onto a headcollar to turn out because they couldnt be bothered to find lead ropes). I have been plowed through as a brand new customer at somewhere I really didnt stick it out very long because they send you to turn your horse out after a ride when all the others think its time to come in for their feed as soon as you open the gate. Yes, there are good places doing it right, but of the 10 places I rode regularly before I got my own, only 3 of them had none of the (IMO very serious) faults listed above. Horses with pretty much all the issues OP lists above were there at all of them (albeit that only about half of them would let beginners ride those horses). 

That said, one of the best things to me about the situation OP describes is that they dont seem to be rushing into jumping. If you are somewhere with a string of reliable jumping ponies and prepared to keep the fences at a sensible height it can help keep people interested and teach something new, but the vast majority of places Ive seen have students jumping before they are really in balance in canter with the horse and lack the reflexes or steering to deal with a horse trying to run out/ stop/ not on the right stride for a fence. They then proceed to put up the fence throughout the lesson regardless of whether people are doing it well at lower levels, and end up with riders injured or losing their confidence, and more and more horses with jumping issues thereby compounding the cycle.

 I literally only know of one riding school that teaches jumping at what I would consider an appropriate pace. The majority go way too fast, and a couple are very reluctant to do any jumping at all.  The ones that dont like to teach it at all did IME lose far fewer riders to injury or giving up through lost confidence.


----------



## horselover02345 (3 February 2016)

gnubee said:



			All the terrible things on this thread that people dont believe are still happening in riding schools definitely are. Ive been to the ones that breed their lame horses to a colt they "rescued" from market, the ones where anyone riding a certain horse gets spurs and/ or draw reins regardless of their ability, been instructed that I must lead a horse with 2 fingers through the nose band rather than by the reins (and also just asked to hold onto a headcollar to turn out because they couldn't be bothered to find lead ropes). I have been plowed through as a brand new customer at somewhere I really didn't stick it out very long because they send you to turn your horse out after a ride when all the others think its time to come in for their feed as soon as you open the gate. Yes, there are good places doing it right, but of the 10 places I rode regularly before I got my own, only 3 of them had none of the (IMO very serious) faults listed above. Horses with pretty much all the issues OP lists above were there at all of them (albeit that only about half of them would let beginners ride those horses). 

That said, one of the best things to me about the situation OP describes is that they dont seem to be rushing into jumping. If you are somewhere with a string of reliable jumping ponies and prepared to keep the fences at a sensible height it can help keep people interested and teach something new, but the vast majority of places Ive seen have students jumping before they are really in balance in canter with the horse and lack the reflexes or steering to deal with a horse trying to run out/ stop/ not on the right stride for a fence. They then proceed to put up the fence throughout the lesson regardless of whether people are doing it well at lower levels, and end up with riders injured or losing their confidence, and more and more horses with jumping issues thereby compounding the cycle.

 I literally only know of one riding school that teaches jumping at what I would consider an appropriate pace. The majority go way too fast, and a couple are very reluctant to do any jumping at all.  The ones that dont like to teach it at all did IME lose far fewer riders to injury or giving up through lost confidence.
		
Click to expand...

There are quite a few horses that can jump and i have seen then jump, the ones that i said have problems don't jump.  I can balance at canter but when i had a advanced group lesson, Alice was being lazy so my instructor gave me a whip, from then until the end of the lesson she was flash and started going into a half gallop and i had to hold onto her mane.  I've done ground poles and i know my two-point position, i could possibly do a small X.  When the old owner was in charge, the website said that they couldn't do jumping due to a small arena but the school is bigger than the one at the riding school i use to go to that do jumping courses.  I think the instructor wants everyone to be comfortable in all 3 paces before jumping, we have 10-11 people in each lesson and only 7 can canter including me.


----------



## Tnavas (4 February 2016)

horselover02345 said:



			There are quite a few horses that can jump and i have seen then jump, the ones that i said have problems don't jump.  I can balance at canter but when i had a advanced group lesson, Alice was being lazy so my instructor gave me a whip, from then until the end of the lesson she was flash and started going into a half gallop and i had to hold onto her mane.  I've done ground poles and i know my two-point position, i could possibly do a small X.  When the old owner was in charge, the website said that they couldn't do jumping due to a small arena but the school is bigger than the one at the riding school i use to go to that do jumping courses.  I think the instructor wants everyone to be comfortable in all 3 paces before jumping, we have 10-11 people in each lesson and only 7 can canter including me.
		
Click to expand...

Many decades ago I did my training at Brawlings and on weekends we would hold Indoor Showjumping - a full course - the indoor is 20m x 40m - some people do like to make the most ridiculous excuses. I called in there a couple of years back and was saddened to see how dilapidated it had become. Was a top yard in its day.


----------



## Tnavas (4 February 2016)

Double post!


----------

